# Hourly rate for a Cleaner



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi Ladies,

I'm after some advice please.  I've decided to look at finding a cleaner for maybe 2 hrs x 2/3 days a week just to keep on top of my housework.  I have no idea what I should be expecting to pay for this.  It would be hoovering, mopping, dusting, wiping down in the Kitchen etc, no ironing or laundry though.  Does anyone know what the hourly rate is?  We live in East Anglia so i know it wouldn't be as much as you would pay in the London area (or is that wrong   )

I want to be prepared when they give me a price just to ensure I'm not being ripped off IYKWIM.  Also anyone got any tips on whether I draw up a list of stuff I'd want doing or just tell them and hope they remember.

Thanks
Shelley x


----------



## Bels (Aug 21, 2004)

Hiya Shelley,


I live in London and we pay £10 per hour .. I don't know how that compares with your neck of the woods, but that gives you a starting point   


Bels x


----------



## Dominique (Dec 31, 2009)

Hi,

We're in Manchester and I'd say around £7/8 hour.
Go direct if you can.  We've tried agencies but they charge a fortune and the cleaner only gets minimum wage.  I want the money going to the one actually doing the work!
Also, with an agency, you may get different people sent to you (low wage, high staff turnover) so you've got to explain everything again.
Having said that, it's very difficult to find anybody at all.  Word of mouth is a good start if you want someone reliable and trustworthy - if they're left in the house on their own.
Dominique


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

I'd love a cleaner again, but have never found one that is any good!! I've sacked 3, mainly because they don't understand that you need to wipe tiles in the bathroom!  is it too much to ask for shiny tiles?!

Also one particularly stupid woman cleaned my stainless steel hob with a metal scouring pad....

however i would consider another one - i've paid around £10 per hour i think?


----------



## Bels (Aug 21, 2004)

I found my cleaner on www.netmums.com


There were recommendations as well, so that may be worth a look.


Bels x


/links


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi Ladies

thanks so much for your advice etc   

Bels, I will check out your link and see if I can find someone, only problem I have is I live in a rural area so may not be able to be too choosy

Sal, I remember when your cleaner ruined your hob    As I have spent almost 1K for my Range cooker (new kitchen    so needed new cooker    ) I might ask her/him not to touch it.  I used to look round after my Aupair had cleaned and wonder if she'd understood me, truth was she hadn't and just used to say "yes" to everything I said    .  I think you and I may be a bit too "trained" in the art of cleaning   

Dominique, I was hoping to get someone independent, like you I like my money to go to the person who is actually doing the work

I have another question please?  How do they get into the house? Do you give them Keys, or leave a key somewhere for them?  I'm out at work 7.30 till gone 5pm so not around through the day   

Shelley x


----------



## Dominique (Dec 31, 2009)

"How do they get into the house? Do you give them Keys, or leave a key somewhere for them?  I'm out at work 7.30 till gone 5pm so not around through the day"

That's the big problem if you don't know the person at all and the reason why word of mouth is good.  If the person has been recommended, at least you'll know they're honest.  Otherwise, the chances are things will be fine but you cannot be sure.  I'd be very reluctant to let a complete stranger into the house until I know them a bit anyway.  Any chances that you, or partner, neighbour, anybody you trust can be there or at least pop in for the first few visits?
Dominique


----------



## Cazne (Jul 19, 2009)

Hello,

We live in Cambridgeshire and pay £22.50 for 2 hours a week.  We went through a local agency - I would never want to use an independant person.  At least with an agency you have some comeback if there is damage caused or pilfering etc.  We used to have a different cleaner each week until we asked to have the same one all the time - she's really good.

We give a key to the agency and they drop the cleaners off, let them in and pick them up when they have finished.

Cazne


----------



## Dominique (Dec 31, 2009)

The one good thing about agencies is that they will vet peple and will have an insurance should something go missing, damaged etc.  That's a big plus if you cannot be in the house at all, not even in the early stages.
However, we tried several agencies and it just didn't work for us.  In spite of having said that we wanted the same person, it kept changing every few weeks or so and some really not particularly good at cleaning.  So we were paying more and were still not satisfied.
It's generally very difficult to find a good cleaner.  So, if you've got one, through an agency or not, keep them at all costs (well, nearly all costs!)
We've temporarily given up on cleaners as I'm still at home with LO but I'm dreading the rigmarole of looking for one again.

Dominique


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

We have a woman come in for 2-3 hours every week and pay her £30. She's brilliant and although we should really give her up, I don't think I'd manage without her. 

Mish - I don't know which bit of East Anglia you're in but if it's anywhere near Colchester my cleaner has some spaces.


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

CathB, Bless you but I live near Swaffham, so bit of a journey for your cleaner   

Thanks for all your advice Ladies   

DH will be able to be around for the first few weeks we need a cleaner.  I was wondering about long term for the key thing TBH.  I still haven't found anyone, I have the number for a lady who has advertised in our local shop but we are moving 7 miles from here so not sure if she only wants something she can walk too iykwim.

I will keep looking and also check out a few agencies if I can find any 

Thanks again xx


----------

